# Fire cement and time to 'cure'



## jtcedinburgh (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi folks.

We had our stove installed a little over a month back.  We have found that some of the fire cement that sealed the stove-pipe from the blanking plate has dried and fallen off, so we have re-sealed it with some suitable fire cement.

I was wondering - how soon can we use the stove after applying new cement?  3 hours?  6 hours?  I ask because it's particularly cool today and I'm particularly keen to get a fire started when I get home.  However, I don't want to adversely effect the 'curing' of the fire cement we've applied.

Any tips/advice?  I must say I was a bit surprised that the existing cement came away so easily, but the installer did warn us that it was possible that more fire cement would need to be applied.  I just didn't expect it so soon!

john


----------



## Todd (Nov 9, 2006)

According to the directions on the furnace cement I use. After one hour you can fire it up and it will help the curring process.


----------



## jtcedinburgh (Nov 9, 2006)

WHat about the 'ferocity' of the fire - I mean, is it a case of 'low to medium' heat or can I go to town and go for a hot burn, without risking the cure?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2006)

jtcedinburgh said:
			
		

> WHat about the 'ferocity' of the fire - I mean, is it a case of 'low to medium' heat or can I go to town and go for a hot burn, without risking the cure?



I keep the fire low for at least an hour. It cooks the water out of the cement and sets it. After that you should be able to gradually bring the heat up and it will be fine. Especially since it in not in contact with the stove but just getting heat from the pipe.


----------



## Todd (Nov 9, 2006)

My directions say wait 1 hour to fire furnace. I use furnace cement on my stove pipes, and after an hour I just fire her up like normal, and the cement seems fine. Maybe you should just build a small kindling fire, let it burn out and cool, then you should be good to go.


----------

